Ask HN: How do you read books? - selmat
======
lucozade
Almost exclusively on my iPad mini. I "carry around" multiple technical
references, newspapers, academic papers, the current novel I'm reading plus
the next few I have lined up.

I commute most days and travel a fair amount so having access to most of the
written material I'm likely to need day to day is, if not critical, at least
very, very handy.

The novels I mostly get via Amazon. The rest from multiple sources.

------
testing15
I like to read from paperback/hardcover. Never enjoyed reading from
kindle/ebooks.

------
shakycode
Technical books: via paperback/hardback Any other book: Audible

------
brudgers
From the library if possible otherwise used when practical.

